# New Cigar Wall Art



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Got the set a few weeks ago at Kohls. Original price was $200, in store markdown and my discount snagged the pair for $70.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Hell yea, I love that picture(s)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen that one around, but it's always been WAY out of my price range to even look at. Nice find, and classy!

Man-room ready, wife approved. Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Always liked these, but always been way too expensive...and we have no room in the apartment! 

Nice find!!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Ive seen it on Amazon quite a few times, mostly posters though not on canvas. And yes, this is Man Room decor when we move out of this apt


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice... great deal!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice Kash & great find!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice! Fits the man cave very well, might have to look into one of those.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cool


----------

